# Manufacture of gutter coil



## Oklahoma Area (Feb 1, 2013)

Which manufacture has the best gutter coil for the money?


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

I have found them all to be pretty competitive. We shop between Norandex, Alside, and Lansing. We usually use Norandex unless they don't have the color we are after.

It has more to do with the people in charge then the actual price. It seems like we are paying around .88 a linear foot. We buy full coils of white and brown and they range from $900-1200 a roll which usually has between 750lf to 1100lf of coil. We don't pay extra for color.

The guys in my local market order it online. It always humor's me when I hear how much they are paying for shipping. I don't say chit', I just agree that I am the one getting screwed and continue to bid at their over inflated prices and pocket the change.:laughing:

I would find a regoinal supplier like the above mentioned names and buy from them. 

What are you paying?
Are you in the gutter businees or just looking to get into it?


----------



## Oklahoma Area (Feb 1, 2013)

To be honest, I don’t care about doing gutters. I am in the business of procurement. A distributor friend asked me to find him some manufactures to get numbers from. The distributor is looking for better freight options than his current suppliers offers.


----------

